Ask HN: What are some good resources for building user communities? - tim_sw
======
sova
What do you want? A software platform? a credo and list of values to uphold?
Rules for conduct? Moderator advice? Are you looking for software or books and
interviews? My cousin started an online community through wordpress for her
patients (she is a physician treating depression among other ailments) and I
can ask her about the books and research papers she collected in creating it
and making a case. She uses a wordpress plugin and has been having success,
but it will never actually lead to a social network replacement until she
hires someone to build out a whole 'nother service. So, provide more info
please.

~~~
tim_sw
More like case-studies, books, posts, and interviews. That would be
interesting, thanks!

------
PaulHoule
Yourself. And maybe some helpers.

People often underestimate how much work it is to connect with people.

